# Diver Struck by Boat



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Tragic Event guys, my prayers are with the Diver...it's on the spearboard forum as well. Everyone please stay vigilant and be careful out there!!! heres a link http://www.thehulltruth.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=228583&start=1


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hopefully he will make it through.. At first it sounded like a jealous boat, trying to scare someone away from there site.. But it stated the guy was using the panel to navigate..


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is the spearboard link: http://www.spearboard.com/showthread.php?t=75922

This guy is a fighter and is staying positive. Accidents like this bring safety to the forefront. I can understand an accident. But for the boat operator to leave the scene and meet the CG with his lawyer at the dock is just crazy.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

It was a tough weekend for divers down south.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow! That guy is lucky to be alive.That's a terrible thing to have happen to anyone.From reading the posts on spearboard, it sounds like he's recovering well considering the extent of his injuries.

We had a close call of that nature once while diving from my boat. HateCheese, Clay-do, and I were ascending, and were nearly at the surface when a boat ran directly above us a few times at high speed. It sure added some unwanted excitement to the dive!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow! Let's all keep this guy in our prayers. :angel I would also recommend that all of us who spend time out there and have looked after each other, or someone we didn't even know, read through the spearboard post. It is pretty impressive and touching.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Hope he will be okay. Our prayers go out for him. 

:angel:angel:angel


----------

